# People of Bristol, what are these?



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 21, 2017)

Only noticed them since moving to St Paul's and am confused, it's been doing my head in. I would Google it but don't know what to type in.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 21, 2017)

mini stink pipes?


----------



## Geri (Nov 21, 2017)

Never seen one and I walk/cycle through St Pauls quite often. Where is it?


----------



## Enviro (Nov 21, 2017)

I've recently become a person of Bristol but don't know the answer.

My first thought was air quality monitor. If that was the case you'd probably see some tubes or a little funnel or something inside it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2017)

it's a tardis gone wrong


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 21, 2017)

Geri said:


> Never seen one and I walk/cycle through St Pauls quite often. Where is it?


They're all over the place, not just in St. Paul's!


----------



## 2hats (Nov 21, 2017)

Enviro said:


> My first thought was air quality monitor. If that was the case you'd probably see some tubes or a little funnel or something inside it.


Those are typically larger units. Eg:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 21, 2017)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Only noticed them since moving to St Paul's and am confused, it's been doing my head in. I would Google it but don't know what to type in.


I always thought they were ventilation shafts or similar for people working underground - there are innumerable tunnels, sewers and whatnot under the city - the river Frome running under the Centre, past Bridewell then all the way to the M32 in Eastville.


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2017)

Underground electricity substations


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 21, 2017)

Luxury student flats. 

That's normally the answer in bristol.


----------



## Casual Observer (Nov 21, 2017)

Worst lava lamp I've ever seen.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 21, 2017)

2hats said:


> Those are typically larger units. Eg:


i think thats an air quality testing thing?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2017)

i think they might be banksy detectors


----------



## 2hats (Nov 21, 2017)

ska invita said:


> i think thats an air quality testing thing?


Yes, hence the quoted post in the reply.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 21, 2017)

2hats said:


> Yes, hence the quoted post in the reply.


ah right. im not well today, dont mind me


----------



## Geri (Nov 21, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> They're all over the place, not just in St. Paul's!


 
I've never seen one in my 30 years of living here.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 21, 2017)

Here is another example in Portland Square, only this one is kicking out warm air.


----------



## hermitical (Nov 21, 2017)

from a caving forum:

"A lot of them are vents to underground substations. The air coming out is rather warm, heated up by the transformers beneath the pavement. There is a good example at the bottom of Cranbrook Rd, another at the Gloucester Rd end of Sommerville Rd.

However, Graham is quite correct about the drainiage system. The Northern Storm Water Interceptor runs from Eastville, under Montpellier, under The Arches, under Clifton and flows out into the Avon Gorge at Black Rocks. This too has vents along it's length. If you look on the grass verge opposite Bristol Zoo, there is a strange little concrete and wooden construction. This is for access to said tunnel."
What's lurking under Bristol? - Caving Chat - ukCaving.com


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 21, 2017)

Thank you. It had been driving us mad.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 21, 2017)

paging Sea Star


----------



## wiskey (Nov 21, 2017)

There are reddit posts about those vents. Popular answer was they provided air to the secret sunken city under Bristol immic.


----------



## Opera Buffa (Jan 15, 2018)

You get yellow ones in Henleaze. No idea what they do.


----------



## xenon (Jan 15, 2018)

Can't see the pics but if these are the bin sized things. There's one near me. It stinks of underground hot dusty air. Just a vent. There's loads of holes under Bristol.


----------

